# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  "Schattenseite der Medizin" - das gilt selbstverständlich nicht für die Urologie

## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Berlin, 22.07.07: Dieser Thread wird recht häufig aufgerufen, deshalb möchte ich gerne noch einige Bemerkung vorab stellen:
Es geht im Folgenden nicht darum, Panik zu verbreiten. Es geht um Information. Aus den verschiedenen erwähnten schlimmen Ereignissen oder üblichen fehlerhaften Verfahrensweisen, soll der Einzelne Rückschlüsse auf seine eigene Situation ziehen können.  Ein gutes Beispiel findet sich in der später folgenden Diskussion über die Unterschiede/Vorteile/Nachteile von gesetzlicher und privater Krankenversicherung (Klaus (A) #6). So ist der Privatversicherte besonders gefährdet, übertherapiert zu werden, weil dort noch mehr Geld als beim gesetzlichen Versicherten zu holen ist. Es lässt sich auch gut erkennen, dass viele Behandlungen gänzlich überflüssig sind und zu erheblichen Nebenwirkungen und Folgeschäden führen. Man muss sich informieren und darf Ärzten (wie auch allen anderen Berufsgruppen) nicht einfach glauben.

Alles Gute wünscht Wolfgang


Hallo Liebe Forumsleser,

heute habe ich zufällig wieder einen Artikel in die Hand bekommen, den ich mir mal im Jahr 2005 aufgehoben habe. Da sich mit Sicherheit nichts geändert hat, stelle ich ein paar Auszüge ins Forum. Und, Ähnlichkeiten mit der Urologie sind natürlich rein zufällig.

Im Internet gibt es einen Link zu der originalen pdf-Fassung:  http://kurse.fh-regensburg.de/kurs_2...-29SPIEGEL.pdf

Der Autor heißt Jörg Blech.  

Ich wünsche (nicht) viel Spaß beim Lesen, Wolfgang


DER SPIEGEL "Schattenseite der Medizin" vom 29.08.2005 

ausschnittsweise einige wörtliche Zitate: "

Systematisch werden Rücken-, Herz- oder Kniepatienten nutzlosen Verfahren ausgesetzt. Viele Therapieversuche beruhen auf Trugschlüssen oder finanziellen Interessen. Deutlich wird dies, wenn Ärzte zu Patienten werden: Sie lassen sich seltener behandeln als der Rest der Bevölkerung. Mit einer Laserkanone feuert der Arzt Dierk Maass auf schlagende Herzen, jeweils 20 bis 30 Löcher. Weiße Rauchwölkchen steigen aus dem Brustkorb des Patienten. Um die Wunden zu verschließen, legt der Professor bloß den Finger auf die Einschussstellen. Die Laserlöcher sollen im Pumporgan kleinste Blutgefäße sprießen lassen und das malade Herz mit frischem Sauerstoff versorgen.
...
Doch eines Tages erschien in der Fachzeitschrift Lancet ein Aufsatz über den rauchenden Herzlaser. In einer klinischen Studie hatten britische Ärzte 188 herzkranke Testpersonen in zwei Gruppen unterteilt. Der einen Hälfte ließen sie die TMLR und die herkömmliche Medikamententherapie angedeihen; die andere Hälfte behandelten sie nur mit Medikamenten. 

Und so erging es den Probanden nach zwölf Monaten: Weder im Belastungs-EKG noch bei einem Lauftest ergab sich ein Vorteil für das Lasergeschütz. Im Gegenteil, es traten schlimme Komplikationen auf: 5 Prozent der Menschen waren während des Strahlenbeschusses oder sofort danach 
gestorben; insgesamt überlebten nur 89 Prozent der Gelaserten das erste Jahr. Den Patienten der Kontrollgruppe erging es da besser: Von ihnen waren noch 96 Prozent am Leben. Das Fazit der 1999 veröffentlichten Studie war eindeutig: Die Anwendung des TMLR-Verfahrens kann nicht befürwortet werden.
Neue Blutgefäße, das offenbarten Untersuchungen von behandelten Herzen, waren durch den Beschuss gar nicht entstanden  sie hatten nur im Wunschdenken der Laserchirurgen existiert. 
* Gleichwohl wird mit dem Laser in manchen Operationssälen nach wie vor auf ahnungslose Herzkranke gezielt. Die einstigen Pioniere im Kreuzlinger Herzzentrum etwa bieten die TMLR weiterhin an. Das Verfahren wird Privatpatienten dort als neue Hoffnung verkauft.*

* Überflüssige Behandlungen bilden die dunkle Seite der Medizin. Und sie sind verblüffend häufig.* 

Da kommen kranke Menschen und begeben sich in die Obhut der modernen Heilkunde. Sie sehen die blütenweißen Kittel, die bunten Pillen und die blitzenden Bestecke. Was jedoch erhalten sie im Austausch für ihr Vertrauen? *20 bis 40 Prozent aller Patienten, heißt es in der renommierten Medizinzeitschrift New England Journal of Medicine, werden medizinischen Prozeduren ausgesetzt, die ihnen keinen oder keinen nennenswerten Nutzen bringen.* 

Es geht nicht um Pannen, nicht um das auf der falschen Körperseite amputierte Bein, nicht um die im Bauchraum liegengelassenen Klemmen. Es geht um Heilversuche, von denen schon vorher klar ist, dass sie sinnlos oder gar abträglich sind. Es geht um Schwindel im System. 
Niemand bestreitet den Nutzen der Medizin; niemand verkennt ihre großartigen Fortschritte, beispielsweise in der Transplantations- oder der Unfallchirurgie. Lungen-, Blut- und Hirnhautinfektionen verliefen früher meist tödlich und werden heute fast immer geheilt. 

...
In manchen Praxen, der treuherzige Besucher ahnt nichts davon, ist das ganze Personal aufs Verhökern der zweifelhaften Angebote getrimmt. Die freundlichen Arzthelferinnen haben Verkaufsseminare besucht und sind direkt am IGeL-Umsatz beteiligt  auf dass sie dem älteren Publikum möglichst viele Aufbauspritzen und anderen Unfug andrehen. 
...
So ist es in Kliniken Standard, Frauen, 
die unter Brustkrebs leiden, Lymphknoten 
aus den Achselhöhlen chirurgisch zu entfernen. Dieses gut gemeinte Ausräumen soll das Krebsleiden eindämmen. Doch wie Studien ergaben, bringt der Eingriff keinerlei Überlebensvorteil. Aber er fügt den 
Frauen Narben und offenbar größere Schmerzen zu, als vielen Operateuren bewusst ist. Häufig können die Patientinnen anschließend ihre Arme nicht mehr recht bewegen. Statt zu helfen, verschlechtert die Operation die Lebensqualität, sagen Mediziner vom Klinikum Großhadern der Universität München. 

Gerade die Chirurgie ist ein Einfallstor 
für sinnlose Verfahren. Das Schneiden und Sägen an Fleisch und Knochen sei wissenschaftlich schlecht begründet,... 

...
 Selbst wenn sich beim Patienten gar kein positiver Effekt einstellt, können sich zweifelhafte Therapieversuche hartnäckig halten: Rückschläge im Krankheitsverlauf werden unbewusst ausgeblendet. 
Wenn es einem Patienten nach einer Operation nicht besser geht, fragen sich Chirurgen oft weniger, ob sie überhaupt, sondern ob sie nicht noch mehr hätten schneiden sollen Heillose Medizin wird oft erst 
aus der Distanz erkennbar, beispielsweise, wenn Gesundheitsforscher die geografische Verteilung medizinischer Prozeduren studieren. Ergebnis: Ob ein 
Mensch operiert wird, hängt wesentlich davon ab, wo er wohnt. In Basel etwa praktizieren, bezogen auf die Einwohnerzahl, dreimal mehr Hals-Nasen-Ohren-Ärzte als im Kanton Graubünden. Als Folge leben 40 Prozent aller Erwachsenen in Basel inzwischen ohne Mandeln, aber nur 25 Prozent der Bündner. Der Anteil der Frauen ohne Gebärmutter liegt in der Schweiz doppelt so hoch wie in Frankreich  ein medizinischer Grund für diesen Unterschied ist nicht bekannt. 

...
Pharmazie-Großhandel: 306 Wirkstoffe sind nötig, aber 2300 Substanzen auf dem Markt 
...

Fänden sich Prozeduren, welche Ärzte überdurchschnittlich häufig an sich selbst durchführen lassen, wäre das ein Hinweis auf Unterversorgung: Sinnvolle Heilverfahren würden dem gemeinen Patienten vorenthalten. Gäbe es umgekehrt aber 
Eingriffe, welche Doktoren für sich selbst nicht so häufig in Anspruch nehmen, wäre das ein Hinweis auf unbekömmliche Medizin. 
  Gemeinsam mit Kollegen aus Zürich verglich Domenighetti die Häufigkeit von sieben gängigen Eingriffen unter 5300 Menschen vergleichbarer Gesundheit. Es ging um Mandeloperationen, Entfernungen des Blinddarmfortsatzes, Ausschabungen (Kürettagen) sowie Amputationen der Gebärmutter, Entnahmen der Gallenblase, Behandlungen des Leistenoder Nabelbruchs und Operationen von Hämorrhoiden. 

Das Ergebnis: Mit Ausnahme der Blinddarmentnahme waren Menschen der Gesamtbevölkerung durchweg häufigerunters Messer geraten als die Ärzte und 
deren Familienmitglieder. Bei Mandelentfernungen sind es für den normalen Bürger 46 Prozent mehr Operationen, bei Leistenbrüchen 53 Prozent mehr Eingriffe und bei Gallenblasenentfernungen sogar 84 Prozent mehr Operationen. 
Alles in allem lag die Häufigkeit der Eingriffe bei medizinischen Laien durchschnittlich um 33 Prozent höher. Das lässt vermuten: Ein Drittel dieser so geflissentlich ausgeführten Operationen sindreiner Überfluss. 
Neben Ärzten fand sich interessanterweise noch eine Gruppe, die seltener als der einfache Bürger operiert wurde: die Gruppe der Anwälte. Gegenüber diesenRisikopatienten ließen Ärzte ganz bewusst Zurückhaltung walten, glaubt Domenighetti: Juristen könnten sich besser als andere Bürger wehren, wenn eine überflüssige Operation böse endet. 

In Deutschland, befürchtet der Allgemeine Patienten-Verband in Marburg, werden jedes Jahr etwa 100000 Menschen falsch behandelt, 25000 von ihnen sterben demnach einen iatrogenen (durch den 
Arzt verursachten) Tod. Der geringere Teil geht zurück auf Kunstfehler, der größere Teil passiert als Konsequenz überflüssiger und ungerechtfertigter Prozeduren. 

Wäre es am Ende also gar nicht so schlimm, wenn die Medizin schrumpfte, wenn die Spitäler einfach mal geschlossen blieben? 

Im Frühjahr 2000 streikten in Israel Krankenhausärzte viele Wochen lang. Hunderttausende Untersuchungen fanden nicht statt, Zehntausende Operationen wurden 
verschoben oder abgesagt. Die Notaufnahmen, Dialyseabteilungen, Krebsstationen und Abteilungen für Neonatologie und Geburtshilfe blieben geöffnet, ansonsten aber wurden die Menschen abgewiesen. Sie gingen wieder häufiger zum Familiendoktor oder blieben zu Hause. 

Wie eine Umfrage unter Israels größten 
Bestattungsunternehmen ergab, hatte das Folgen: Die Mortalität in fast allen Landesteilen sank beträchtlich, es wurde seltener gestorben. 

Jörg Blech

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wolfgang,

Du sprichst mit Deinem Beitrag eins der brennendsten Probleme unserer Zeit an, mit Resonanzlosigkeit.

Leider hat sich unser Forum teilweise sehr zur Oberflächlichkeit hin entwickelt... Zitate aus der Bildzeitung oder nichtssagende Kommentare im Stile von "dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen" findet man leider immer mehr. Beiträge wie Deiner bleiben oft un- oder nur gering beantortet. Damit sollen natürlich nicht die nach wie vor vorhandenen äußerst wertvollen Beiträge mit Hilfestellungen, kritischen Gedanken, Denkanstößen, Hinweisen auf neue Entwicklungen usw.  abgewertet werden.

Nachdenklich muß man auch werden, wenn man dieses Zitat liest:

_ In diesem Land haben 80 Prozent der 80jährigen Männer Prostatakrebs, den Autopsien zufolge. Wie viele sterben an Prostatakrebs? Etwa drei Prozent. In Amerika wird Prostatakrebs sechs Mal häufiger diagnostiziert als in Dänemark. Wie sieht es nun mit der Sterblichkeit in Amerika und Dänemark aus? Sie liegt genau gleich hoch. Mit anderen Worten: Wer suchet, der findet. Dabei sind das meiste, was wir finden, Krebserkrankungen, die ohnehin nicht tödlich verlaufen wären.

_Da kommt doch automatisch die Frage: Machen wir zu viel?

Mit der Antwort sollte man sich Zeit lassen und gut überlegen. Denn die Antwort eines Betroffenen ist von Zwängen und Ängsten geprägt und unterscheidet sich dadurch deutlichst von der eines Gesunden.

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich beziehe mich auf Deine "Aufforderung" , die Du hier zur Sprache bringst: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2154#post12154 und äußere mich wie gewünscht.
Wenn jemand hier im Forum Kritik an Ärzten äußert, wird er meistens verpönt. Da ich mit einem sowohl angehenden und später praktizierenden Arzt an die 20 Jahre selbst verheiratet war, erlaube ich mir diese "Nestbeschmutzung" in diesem Falle dennoch, denn der Artikel aus dem von Dir erstellten Beitrag beinhaltet Wahres. 

Mein Schwiegervater verstarb im Alter von erst 43 Jahren als Folge einer angeblich routinemäßig risikolosen Herzkatheteruntersuchung an einem dadurch hervorgerufenen Schlaganfall. 

Der Vater meines Freundes ging auf eigenen Füssen munter in die Klinik, in der er vom Chefarzt eine "routinemäßig risikoarme" OP an seiner verengten Beinschlagader durchführen lassen wollte. Als Folge ergab sich hier eine Sepsis, die den gesamten Bauchraum erreichte; am kommenden Tag wurde der Großteil seines Dick- und Dünndarms entfernt, ebenfalls die Milz. Danach erlebte er verheerende Wochen auf Intensivstationen und verstarb als schwerstkranker Mann, zuletzt vom Krankenhaus in ein Pflegeheim abgeschoben, nach nur zweiwöchigem dortigen Aufenthalts. Er hat nach dem Betreten des KHs sein eigenes Zuhause nie mehr von Innen gesehen, obwohl er dort gerne noch seinen Lebensabend verbracht hätte.

Weitere Beispiele, die zum kritischen Nachdenken veranlassen, gäbe es aus dem Medizinalltag reichlich.
Insofern kann ich die angesprochene Thematik sicherlich bestätigen, obwohl wir alle wissen, dass es Situationen im Leben gibt, in denen ein Krankenhausaufenthalt oder der Arztbesuch unumgänglich sind. 
Allerdings sollten wir selbst stets wachsam bleiben, uns sorgfältig vertrauenswürdige Adressen aussuchen, auch selbst so weit möglich über Risiken und Nebenwirkungen informieren und nicht allem, was uns als "harmloser Eingriff" geschildert wird, grenzenlos vertrauen. 
Des weiteren ist das Einhalten von international erarbeiteten Qualitätsstandards bei dem heutigen Massenbetrieb in großen Praxen und Kliniken meiner Meinung nach zwingend erforderlich.

Schönen Tag noch nach Berlin wünscht,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Leser,

es gibt im Spiegel wieder einen traurigen Bericht über die Schattenseiten der Medizin. Drei allgemeingültige Zitate möchte hier mal reinstellen. 
Der Rest bezieht sich auf ein spezielles Krankenhaus und ist absolut haarsträubend (u.a. Desinfektion einer offenen Bauchwunde mit Zitrone!!! durch den Chefarzt!!!)  http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,490960,00.html 

Zitat aus Spiegel-Online vom 27.06.2007: Von Udo Ludwig und Barbara Schmid 

"In Frankreich zum Beispiel werden *Prostatakarzinome* nur in Spezialkliniken behandelt. "Hätten wir diese Vorschrift auch in Deutschland", behauptet Lauterbach, "*würden bei uns jährlich 3000 Männer die OP überleben.*""

"Besonders in Ostdeutschland, sagt der SPD-Gesundheitsexperte Karl Lauterbach, "werden immer wieder Menschen zu Tode operiert, weil es dort Chefärzte gibt, die sich viel zu viel zutrauen". Daran gekoppelt sei ein weiteres Problem: "Gute Ärzte gehen leider dorthin, wo sie viele Privatpatienten haben und gut verdienen.""

 Vielerorts greifen Mediziner zum Skalpell, von denen Kollegen nicht mal ihr Haustier operieren lassen würden. Schlamperei und Hygienemängel gehören zum Alltag auf deutschen Stationen. Gesundheitsministerin Ulla Schmidt (SPD) will darum in einer *Kampagne* mit der Weltgesundheitsorganisation das *Krankenhauspersonal* demnächst *zum regelmäßigen Händewaschen aufrufen.* Denn 30 bis 50 Prozent der Weißkittel auf Intensivstationen, so hat eine Studie ermittelt, desinfizieren sich nicht regelmäßig ihre Finger."

"Wegberg offenbart aber auch, dass keine Schutzmechanismen greifen, dass Patienten auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Krankenhausbetrieb ausgeliefert sind: *Niemand schlug Alarm*, als in der St. Antonius Klinik plötzlich immer mehr Menschen starben - *die Pathologen nicht, die Krankenversicherungen nicht, auch keine Amtsärzte.* Ortsansässige Doctores lästerten beim Stammtisch zwar über die Klinik und ihren neuen Chef, auf die Idee, ihr Insiderwissen der Polizei zu offenbaren, kamen sie jedoch nicht. Dieses *Kartell des Schweigens und der Ignoranz* hat offenbar zugelassen, dass jeden Monat neue Patienten zu Opfern wurden."

Viel Glück wünscht Wolfgang

----------


## RuStra

> "In Frankreich zum Beispiel werden *Prostatakarzinome* nur in Spezialkliniken behandelt. "Hätten wir diese Vorschrift auch in Deutschland", behauptet Lauterbach, "*würden bei uns jährlich 3000 Männer die OP überleben.*""
> 
>  "Besonders in Ostdeutschland, sagt der SPD-Gesundheitsexperte Karl Lauterbach, "werden immer wieder Menschen zu Tode operiert, weil es dort Chefärzte gibt, die sich viel zu viel zutrauen". Daran gekoppelt sei ein weiteres Problem: "Gute Ärzte gehen leider dorthin, wo sie viele Privatpatienten haben und gut verdienen.""


Für 14,90 Euros kann sich jeder, der genauer hinschauen will, erst recht jeder, der seine Wut über diese versiffte Klassenmedizin (wie auch Sozialsystem, Bildungssystem und Klassengesellschaft insgesamt) doch immer wieder in produktive Energie umwandeln möchte, das Lauterbach-Buch besorgen: 

"Der Zweiklassenstaat - Wie die Privilegierten Deutschland ruinieren."

Lesenswert. Wichtig. Eine heftige Anklage. Ein grundsätzlich orientierter Forderungskatalog.

Die FAZ schrieb am 29.6.:
"Ein Mann zettelt eine Revolution an. Karl Lauterbach ist nicht länger willens, stillzuhalten. Er will nicht länger zusehen, wie das Gesundheitssystem in eine Gesellschaft für Reiche und in eine Gesellschaft für Arme zerfällt. Deshalb hat er ein Buch geschrieben, dass die Fakten auf den Tisch bringt: Zweiklassenstaat."

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Aus dem Kapitel "Zweiklassenmedizin", das so beginnt:

"Die Spannung schwindet, und das Gespräch wird lockerer, bald werden wir uns verabschieden. Am anderen Ende der Leitung ist ein niedergelassener Facharzt aus Aachen, den ich persönlich nicht kenne. Er leidet an Asthma und Bluthochdruck, war ansonsten bislang aber frei  von chronischen Krankheiten. Seit kurzem weiß er, dass er Krebs hat. Jetzt sucht er einen Spezialisten. Da unser Institut seit Jahren die Qualität von Kliniken untersucht, hat er eine Frage zu Professor S. aus München, den ich gut kenne. Wir vereinbaren, dass ich den Kontakt zu Professor S. herstelle, die Befunde will er mir faxen. Zum Schluss frage ich den niedergelassenen Arzt, der jetzt seit mehr als dreißig Jahren praktiziert, weshalb er sich nicht in dem Aachener Krankenhaus behandeln lasse, in das er seit Jahrzehnten seine Patienten mit der gleichen Diagnose schickt. Meine Frage verwundert ihn. Schließlich wisse doch keiner besser als ich, wie wichtig es sei, zum Spezialisten zu gehen. Wir tauschen Abschiedsfloskeln. In der Tat, im Falle einer schweren Erkrankung würden sich die meisten Ärzte niemals den Kollegen anvertrauen, die ihre eigenen Patienten vor Ort versorgen."

"... Im Ernstfall kommt es in jedem Lebensalter darauf an, Zugang zu Experten zu haben. Um an einen guten Arzt oder eine gute Klinik zu gelangen, muss man "shoppen" gehen. Das kann man aber in der Regel nur als privat Versicherter, weil der Spezialist, wenn man ihn bei der mangelhaften Transparenz des Systems überhaupt findet, sonst kein Interesse zeigt."

"...Weshalb interessieren sich die Spezialisten so für die privat Versicherten und weniger für die komplizierten Fälle der gesetzlich Versicherten? Eine Spezialisierung dauert sehr lange. Ein Universitätsprofessor ist im Durchschnitt 45 Jahre alt, wenn er seine Klinik bekommt. Dann hat er sich gegen 98 Prozent der Kollegen seines Jahrgangs durchgesetzt. Der Rat der Universitätsprofessorten oder ähnlich gut qualifizierter Fachleute ist die wichtigste Ressource der modernen Medizin. Mehr als die teuren Geräte und Arzneimittel zählen die Köpfe, die diese Arzneimittel erforschen und richtig einsetzen."

"...Die knappste Ressource in unserem Gesundheitssystem, die Zeit der Superspezialisten, wird oft für Trivialeinsätze verschwendet, damit diese Leute gut verdienen und die Privilegierten zu jedem Zeitpunkt die bestmögliche Versorgung genießen. Hinzu kommt, dasss sich schwer erkrankte Privatpatienten zunehmend von mehreren Spezialisten untersuchen lassen. Sie hohlen Zweitmeinungen von Universitätsprofessoren aus Freiburg bis Hannover ein, um sich auf Grundlage mehrerer Diagnosen und Behandlungspläne für die optimale Therapie entscheiden zu können. Gleichzeitig wird ein ähnlich erkrankter gesetzlich Versicherter mitunter nicht einem einzigen wirklichen Spezialisten vorgestellt."

"...Da alle Chefärzte oder Professoren eines Krankenhauses von den Privatpatienten profitieren, ist ein Kollge, der die Zweiklassenmedizin ablehnt, eine wirtschaftliche Gefahr für das ganze System. Er riskiert damit, von seinesgleichen erst gar nicht berufen oder eingestellt zu werden."

"...Wer also davon ausgeht, dass an der deutschen Universitätsklinik immer der beste Forscher oder Kliniker berufen würde, liegt falsch."

"...Das deutsche Gesundheitssystem ist nicht nur ungerecht, sondern auch teuer und ineffizient. Denn es beschert uns eine schlechtere medizinische Versorgung, als sie für das gleiche Geld möglich wäre. Und es hat zu einem beispiellosen Niedergang der klinischen Forschung in Deutschland geführt."

"...Der Verlierer dieses Systems ist der gesetzlich Versicherte - und die gesamte Gesellschaft durch den Niedergang der klinischen Forschung. Dabei wird fast die komplette Infrastruktur der Universitätskliniken von Beitragszahlern der Gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung und aus Steuermitteln bezahlt. Stärker als alle anderen profitieren davon die zehn Prozent privat Versicherten, für die wir die aufwendigste Therapie weltweit vorhalten."

usw.usf.   -  vielleicht reicht das als Appetit-Anreger ...

Die Konfrontation mit den Ärzten hat sich Lauterbach schon eingefangen: Wie ich aus der gestrigen Talk-Show 3 nach 9 von Radio Bremen, in der Lauterbach zugegen war, entnehme, wird er schon verklagt.

Auf S.74 bringt er nämlich Auszüge aus dem Internet-Forum www.facharzt.de, die an unmissverständlicher Missachtung und Verhöhnung des gesetzlich Versicherten nichts zu wünschen übrig lassen:

"Wenn 20 "Kassler" im Wartezimmer sich den Arsch plattdrücken, geht der Türöffner auf "off" und der Anrufbeantworter auf "on". Das wars für heute."

"In eine Stunde passen auch 10 Chipsletten, wenns denn so sein soll. Und, Einrichtung einer Privatsprechstunde (...). Da kommt dann die Espressomaschine und der Wasserspender ins Wartezimmer, "Vogue" und "Golf aktuell" eh. Mach ich z.Zt. an meinem OP-Tag nachmittags, geht wie geschnitten Brot. (...) Kassenpipi darf jemand anderes untersuchen."

"Praxis schließen, verrecken lassen, sonst kapiert's keiner"

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Für 14,90 Euros kann sich jeder, der genauer hinschauen will, erst recht jeder, der seine Wut über diese versiffte Klassenmedizin (wie auch Sozialsystem, Bildungssystem und Klassengesellschaft insgesamt) doch immer wieder in produktive Energie umwandeln möchte, das Lauterbach-Buch besorgen: 
> 
> "Der Zweiklassenstaat - Wie die Privilegierten Deutschland ruinieren."
> 
> Lesenswert. Wichtig. Eine heftige Anklage. Ein grundsätzlich orientierter Forderungskatalog.
> 
> Die FAZ schrieb am 29.6.:
> "Ein Mann zettelt eine Revolution an. Karl Lauterbach ist nicht länger willens, stillzuhalten. Er will nicht länger zusehen, wie das Gesundheitssystem in eine Gesellschaft für Reiche und in eine Gesellschaft für Arme zerfällt. Deshalb hat er ein Buch geschrieben, dass die Fakten auf den Tisch bringt: Zweiklassenstaat."
> 
> ...



Hallo,

als priviligierter Privatversicherter habe ich heute selbst sehr unter finanziell bedingter "Übertherapie" (unnötige Versteifung Wirbelsäule) zu leiden und stimme dem Tenor aller Kritiken hier voll zu.
Allerdings sehe ich die Situation bez. unterschiedlicher Behandlungsqualität bei Privat- und Kassenpatienten von einer ganz anderen Warte:
Wäre ich Kassenpatient und nicht Privatpatient ginge es mir heute erheblich besser, denn dann wäre vor 2 Jahren meine unnötige Wirbelsäulen-OP nicht durchgeführt worden!!

Noch eine Bemerkung zu Herrn Prof Lauterbach und seinem lesenswerten Buch:
Wenn ihr unter
http://www.bundestag.de/mdb/bio/L/lauteka0.html
nachschaut werdet Ihr lesen können, dass L. neben seinem Abgeornetenjob noch als "Wissenschaftlicher Berater und Gutachter" im Sold verschiedener AOK's und Ersatzkassen tätig ist.

Bei dieser Art von Abhängigkeitsverhältnis kann man auch hier nur wieder seinen Gedanken nachhängen.........:
Der Abgeordete, der massgeblich für die SPD Gesundheitspolitik macht.. der Bücher schreibt, in denen er die Privatversicherungen attackiert.....der gleiche Mann wird von AOK's (wahrscheinlich hoch) bezahlt!

Das sollte man wissen, bevor man sich in das "lesenswerte" Buch vertieft!!

Klaus

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Klaus,

möchte Deine Information um dieses Detail ergänzen. Prof. Lauterbach ist Mitglied im Wissenschaftlichen Beirats des Wissenschaftlichen Institutes der AOK. Ebenso ist er Mitglied im Aufsichtsrat des Rhönklinikums. Er trägt Mitverantwortung für ein privatwirtschaftliches Unternehmen und er kennt die Situation der gesetzlich Versicherten. 

Günter

----------


## HorstK

Zitat (Auszug) von Klaus (A):
Bei dieser Art von Abhängigkeitsverhältnis kann man auch hier nur wieder seinen Gedanken nachhängen.........:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Klaus,

hier noch 2 Kommentare aus einem Wochenmagazin:

"Herr Lauterbach !!
ein Experte, wie Sie genannt werden, ist eine der großen Fehleinschätzungen die sich im Umfeld und in der Arbeitsgruppe der Reform festgesetzt hat. Ihre Eistellung wäre in einem System DDR vorbildlich gewesen, Sie kennnen die Geschichte sicherlich, möglicherweise sollte man aus solchen Beispielen die Lehre ziehen. Sollten Sie es mit ihren Mitstreitern schaffen, ein funktionierendes System wie die PKV zu zerschlagen, ist Ihnen eine Platz in der Geschichte sicher. Die Frage ob man von Ihnen ein gebrauchtes Auto kaufen würde, wird heute schon verneint."

"Kann denn keiner den Lauterbach...
...bremsen, damit er seine andauernden Versuche, eine sozialistische Einheitsversicherung einzuführen endlich mal aufgibt? Ich weiß nicht, was ihn dazu treibt, das einzige noch funktionierende Versicherungswesen im Gesundheitsbereich zu zerstören. Und: Setzt er sich etwa als Kassenpatient ins Wartezimmer? Das glaube ich kaum und er wird bestimmt schneller als jeder Privat- und Kassenpatient behandelt."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Prof. Lauterbach ist, genau wie Oskar Lafontaine, ein Pharisäer. Von der SPD in die Ecke gestellt schmollen sie nun auf sehr populistische Weise.
Obwohl ich 1985 in die Privatversicherung hätte abwandern können, bin ich in der gesetzlichen Krankenver-sicherung geblieben. Bis heute habe ich diesen Schritt nicht bereut. Meine Frau ist privatversichert und das ist ebenfalls gut so. Ich bin aber kein Gegner der PV, denn als aufgeklärter Bürger weiß ich, dass die PV die GKV mitfinanziert. Ohne Privatversicherte könnten die meisten Ärzte ihre Praxen zuschließen. Wieso brauchen wir überhaupt hunderte von GKV, die mit ihren Wasserköpfen (Vorständen) erst einmal einen Großteil der Einnahmen für die Administration benötigen.
Natürlich haben wir eine Zweiklassen-Medizin. Dies zu ändern bedarf es aber anderer Ansätze. Sozialismus hat schon in der DDR nicht funktioniert. Die Diskussion ist aber wieder typisch für unsere Neidgesellschaft. 

Schöne grüße aus dem Saarland. Übrigens ist nicht alles schlecht was aus dem Saarland kommt, außer Hartz, Lafontanine und Honecker.


Wolfgang A.

----------


## GottfriedS

> Natürlich haben wir eine Zweiklassen-Medizin. Dies zu ändern bedarf es aber *anderer Ansätze*.


...nämlich welche?

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Gottfried,

Deine Frage ist berechtigt. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Die Zweiklassen-Medizin können wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht ändern. Wir sollten uns aber davor hüten, gegen die PKV zu wettern sonst bricht das System wahrscheinlich vollends zusammen.


Gruß

Wolfgang A.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Wolfgang A.

Zitat von Wolfgang A.
Wir sollten uns aber davor hüten, gegen die PKV zu wettern sonst bricht das System wahrscheinlich vollends zusammen.

Da lachen ja die Hühner! Die PKVen werden von den 2. Klassen Versicherten GKVen mit subventioniert!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Mitstreiter

Die überaus teure Apparatemedizin würde sicher ohne die GKV nicht in dem Maße beschafft wie es z.B. in Universitätskliniken und Städtischen Kliniken der Fall ist. Hier sieht die Politik die Fürsorgepflicht für die Gesellschaft und subventioniert, was sie an reinen Privatkliniken nicht tut. Die selben subventionierten Kliniken würden ohne das höhere Salär ihrer Klinikchefs durch die PKV weniger Interesse an dem Ausbau der Apparatemedizien bekunden. So ziehen die PKVen genau so Nutzen wie die GKVen und letztlich deren Versicherten.

Das meint mit Grüßen vom Rhein
Heribert

----------


## RuStra

> Da lachen ja die Hühner! Die PKVen werden von den 2. Klassen Versicherten GKVen mit subventioniert!
> Gruß, Helmut



Wer subventioniert wen? Ich denke, die Streit-Frage lässt sich klären. Mit Lauterbach, S.89:

"Das parasitäre Geschäftsmodell der Privaten Krankenversicherung

Würden die privat Versicherten genaus wie gleich gut verdienende gesetzlich Versicherte an der Finanzierung der Versorgung der Einkommensschwachen beteiligen, wären die Beitragssätze der gesetzlichen Kassen deutlich niedriger, die Privaten Krankenversicherungen aber wesentlich teurer. Die Private Krankenversicherung kann ihre Tarife nur attraktiv gestalten, weil die dort Versicherten das Solidarsystem  in keiner Weise mitbezahlen. Wären die Beiträge sozial gerecht - und damit etwa doppelt so teuer -, könnten wohl nur die wenigsten jungen Menschen in die Private Krankenversicherung gelockt werden.

Die privat Versicherten wollen am Risikostrukturausgleich der Gutverdiener für die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen nicht teilnehmen, damit ihre Versorgung teurer und besser und gleichzeitig bezahlbar bleiben kann. Von dem Geld dieses Risiskostrukturausgleichs werden die Gesundheitskosten der Einkommensschwachen und der Rentner in den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen mit bezahlt. Diese Menschen wären nie in der Lage, Beitragssätze zu bezahlen, die ihre Gesundheitskosten auch nur zur Hälfte abdecken. Die Einkommensstarken in der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse erbringen diese Kosten, die privat Versicherten mit dem gleichen oder einem höheren Einkommen beteiligen sich mit keinem Cent.

Die Private Krankenversicherung ist daher ein System, welches Jahr für Jahr mit 9,7 Mrd. Euro von den Versicherten der Gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung subventioniert wird."

Und vielleicht noch diese Pikanterie aus dem Kapitel über die Pflegeversicherung, S.156:

"Bezeichnend ist die Einlassung der Lobbyistin der Privaten Krankenversicherung bei der Anhörung zur gerade beschlossenen Gesundheitsreform. Sie verwahrte sich gegen den Eindruck, die Private Krankenversicherung diskriminiere geistig behinderte Menschen. 
Mit den Worten: "Auch Menschen, die beispielsweise an einer Herzerkrankung oder dergleichen leiden, würden wir nicht aufnehmen können, also keine Ungleichbehandlung zwischen körperlichen und psychischen Erkrankungen.", gab sie unter Hohngelächter des ganzen Saals entwaffnend offen zu, dass die Private Krankenversicherung auch alle anderen Krankheiten nach Möglichkeit ablehne. Eine Private Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung, die Kranke und Behinderte diskriminiert und ihnen indirekt im Rahmen der Zweiklassenmedizin den Zugang zu Spezialisten vewehrt, ist eine Schande für unser Land."

Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, kann ich aus meiner eigenen PKV/GKV-Erfahrung nur beisteuern, dass ich aufgrund des schon 88 entdeckten Prolapses an einer Herzklappe bei privaten Versicherungen weder eine Berufsunfähigkeits-Versicherung mehr bekommen habe noch eine Risiko-Lebensversicherung zu akzeptablen Beiträgen. Wenn man schon was hat, ist die private Assekuranz äusserst zugeknöpft, was im (Profit-)System liegt und nicht weiter verwundern sollte. Allerdings sollte die Naivität verwundern, mit der immer wieder -auch und gerade in diesem Forum, z.B. in diesem Thread- Behauptungen über die angebliche Überlegenheit oder Effektivität von privaten Lösungen im Bereich der "allgemeinen Lebensrisiken" aufgestellt werden, die sich bei näherem Betrachten als pure liberal versiffte Ideologie herausstellen und auf der Fakten-Ebene exakt das Gegenteil von dem, was stimmt, reklamieren. 
Ich bin 10 Jahre vollversichert gewesen bei der PKV, weil ich 87 als alleiniger Ernährer der Familie und immer schon krankheits-vorbelastet und -gefährdet in der GKV nur einen unzureichenden Krankengeld-Schutz vorgefunden hatte. Ich bin 97 durch Reduzierung der Arbeitszeit wieder in den Pflicht-Bereich hineingegangen, um erneut in der GKV versichert werden zu können, also zurückzugehen. Dass es Zweiklassenmedizin gibt, war mir nicht erst damals bewusst, das ist mir in den 50ern in der Kindheit vorgeführt worden, als ich an der Hand meines Vaters einen Besuch im Kreiskrankenhaus macht. Mein Vater wollte einen Arzt konsultieren, den er auch prompt schon auf der breiten Treppe hinauf in den ersten Stock antraf. Er sprach ihn schräg hoch im Gehen an, woraufhin der Arzt nicht reagierte, sondern einfach weiter ging. Doch als mein Vater hinterher rief "ich komme privat!" - blieb der Arzt stehen. 
Ich fände eine Situation, wo ich mich nur aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich mich vor der Solidargemeinschaft in die PKV verkrümelt habe, von Ärzten besser behandelt würde, persönlich beschämend. Politisch zum Kotzen. Eine Gesellschaft, um mit Blüm zu sprechen, die sich nicht solidarisch um ihre Kranken, Alten, Hilfsbedürftigen usw. kümmert, geht vor die Hunde. An diesem realkapitalistischen Deutschland, in dem wir nun schon ein ganze Reihe von Jahren im BPS-Forum herumdiskutieren, können wir das beobachten, eine Trendwende gibt es noch nicht. Deswegen bin ich Lauterbach für seinen faktenreichen Aufschrei dankbar.

Grüsse + bonne nuit,
Rudolf

----------


## GottfriedS

> Prof. Lauterbach ist, genau wie Oskar Lafontaine, ein Pharisäer.


Vielleicht braucht es "Pharisäer", um die Mauer des Schweigens zu brechen? (Bei der Mafia nennt man sie "Pentiti".) Dieses Phänomen gibt's übrigens nicht nur bei den Halbgöttern in weiss, sondern auch bei denen in schwarz: Rolf Bossi schrieb sein enthüllendes Buch über das Richter(un)wesen erst nachdem er selber vor den Richter kam und mit dem Urteil unzufrieden war...

In diesem Sinne: hoffentlich kommen noch mehr "Pharisäer"...  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Für mich sind Pharisäer "hochmütige und selbstgerechte Heuchler". Und die braucht es bestimmt nicht. 


Gruß

Wolfgang A.

----------


## Harro

*Subventionierte Privatkrankenkasse*

Hallo, man könnte als privat Versicherter nach all dem Getöse über die Subventionierung der privaten Krankenkassen durch die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen fast anfangen sich zu schämen. Ich habe aber ein verdammt gutes Gewissen in dieser Richtung. Seit 1959 bin ich privat versichert, weil es mir wegen guter Leistungen und eines entsprechenden Verdienstes in einem kaufmännischen Unternehmen vergönnt war, zu wechseln. Bis zum Jahre 2001 - Beginn der Story mit PCa - war ich nie krank, ja wirklich nicht. Heute zahle ich monatlich für mich allein an die private Allianz 718.92  bei 70  Selbstbeteiligung, und meine Frau ebenfalls für sich allein zahlt als 59 jährige, noch berufstätiges Mitglied bei der privaten Allianz monatlich 593.85  bei 1.500  Selbstbeteiligung. Das entspricht fast meinem Beitrag, wobei meine Frau vergeblich hofft, durch die höhere Selbstbeteilung besser wegzukommen. Aber meine Frau war mit 3 kleineren typischen Frauenbeschwerden auch niemals krank. Dem Himmel sei dafür gedankt. Nun kann ich beim besten willen nicht erkennen, warum ich nun ein Schmarotzer der gesetzlich Versicherten sein soll. Vielleicht kann mir das jemand unter Berücksichtigung meiner jahrelangen Abstinenz von Ärzten, Krankenhäusern und Medikamenten plausibel machen.

*Sparen ist der vergebliche Versuch, sich an den eigenen spärlichen Einkünften zu bereichern"  * (W. Weidner, deutscher Journalist)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
Ich möchte mich den Ausführungen von Hutschi anschließen. Mein Beitrag in die PV ist monatlich über 750,- Euro bei 550 Euro Selbstbeteiligung pro Jahr. Für meine Frau werden noch einmal über 850 Euro pro Monat fällig ohne Selbstbeteiligung. Als ich mit 34 Jahren in die PV eingetreten bin, lagen meine Aufwendungen für die Familie ca. 30 % über den höchsten Beitragssatz der gesetzlichen Versicherung und gemäß meinem Überblick habe ich immer deutlich mehr bezahlt als der jeweils höchste Satz in der gesetzlichen KV. Deswegen erschließt sich mir nicht die Argumentation der preiswerten PV, die auf Kosten der gesetzlich Versicherten besondere Privilegien haben. Ich meine, die Ursachen liegen ganz woanders, und vor einigen Monaten hattest Du mich kritisiert bei ähnlicher Thematik und auf meine Antwort keine Stellungnahme gegeben. Deswegen nachstehend meine damalige Antwort:
Hallo Rudolf,
normal hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mich nicht an Grundsatzdiskussionen zum Gesundheitswesen zu beteiligen, da meine Position schon differenzierter als die mehrheitlich im Forum vertretene Meinung ist. Normal hätte ich auch auf so ein Thema Reinardo nicht geantwortet, aber es war eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten, wo ich ihm voll zustimmen konnte, und diese wollte ich nicht einfach so verstreichen lassen.
Ich bin nicht Deiner Meinung, dass der Staat unser Gesundheitssystem richten kann, sondern dies gelingt nur über stärkere Einbindung von Marktelementen. Der von Dir zitierte Prof. Deppe mag ein honoriger Professor sein, aber gemäß meiner Überzeugung hat er mit seinen Ausführungen und Schlüssen zum Gesundheitswesen trotzdem nicht Recht.
Die meisten von uns sind in einem Alter, wo man auf Lebenserfahrung zurückblickt und seine Schlüsselerlebnisse hatte. So ein Schlüsselerlebnis hat meine Einstellung zur und meine Zweifel an die Solidargemeinschaft beeinflusst bzw. geprägt, und deshalb möchte ich dies Erlebnis schildern.
Als junger Ingenieur habe ich bei Bosch in Stuttgart in der Grundlagenforschung gearbeitet. Bei Bosch war man sich seiner sozialen Verantwortung bewusst und hat unter anderem langjährigen Schichtarbeitern ab 50 Umschulungen angeboten, damit sie bis zur Rente eine regelmäßige Tagestätigkeit ausüben konnten. Mein Labormechaniker kam aus so einem Umschulungsprogramm. Eines Tages fragte er mich, ob ich schon in dieser Woche zur Massage war. Ich verneinte dies und fragte erstaunt zurück, warum ich zur Massage gehen soll. Ich fühle mich gesund und sehe keinen Grund. Ich wurde dann von ihm aufgeklärt, dass ich als gut verdienender Ingenieur viel in die Krankenkasse einzahle, und dies muss man sich über den Krankenschein zurückholen. Er erläuterte mir dann sein beachtliches Programm- als alter Boschler war er da schon gewieft- mit wöchentlichen Massagen und Bädern, 14-tägigen Yogakursen und alles zusammen mit der Ehefrau auf Krankenschein. Dazu kam dann im zweijährigen Rhythmus damals noch sechs Wochen Kuraufenthalt. Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass er gesund war und kein Leiden hatte.
Damals gehörte er sicherlich zu einer kleinen Minderheit, aber mir war schon als junger Mann klar, dass dies Verhalten, wenn es zunehmen sollte, das Solidarprinzip schnell an seine Grenzen führt. Auf diese Ausnutzung der Solidarsysteme bin ich dann später in meinem Berufsleben immer häufiger gestoßen und für mich ist dies das Grundübel und einer der Hauptfaktoren unserer heutigen Misere.
Mehr Staat oder versteckt in Gesundheitsfond führt zu keiner Verbesserung des Systems sondern bringt nur mehr Verwaltung, die dann versucht mit mehr Kontrolle auf Missstände zu reagieren und damit wieder mehr Verwaltung auslöst usw. Heute haben wir 50 mg Casodex auf Krankenschein und 150 mg auf Privatkrankenschein. Sobald die laufenden Anstrengungen erfolgreich sind und die Vereinheitlichung der Kassen erreicht wird, dann gibt es für alle nur noch 50 mg oder glaubt jemand, dass es 150 mg werden? Da die Kosten weiter wachsen, der Verwaltungsanteil trotz/mit Gesundheitsfond zunehmen wird, wird die Versorgung der Kranken auf fallendem Niveau nivelliert. Dieser Teufelskreis kann gemäß meiner Überzeugung nur mit Stärkung der Eigenverantwortung der Versicherten und mehr Marktelementen durchbrochen werden. Die neue Mammutbehörde führt uns in DDR-Verhältnisse, und passend dazu möchte ich aus einem Artikel Warum die seelenlosen Terracotta-Chinesen nicht gewinnen werden, erschienen in der Tageszeitung Die Welt über das Thema Globalisierung und unsere gegenwärtigen Probleme, zitieren:
*Nicht die Bewahrung unserer scheinvorbildlichen Sozialstandards muss das Ziel sein, sondern die Entfesselung unternehmerischer Kräfte, auf denen der Wohlstand dieses Kontinents beruht. Der politische Mainstream setzt die Prioritäten falsch, wenn er die behördlich administrierte Zwangssolidarität im Umverteilungsstaat zum Kern unserer Zivilisation erklärt. Sie ist es nicht. Freie Unternehmer haben Europa groß gemacht, nicht Politiker und Bürokraten.*
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns auch bei diesem schwierigen Thema Gesundheitspolitik mehr Mut zu Eigenverantwortung und den Mut, neue Wege zu gehen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Die Privilegierten ruinieren das Land*

Hallo Knut, hallo Forumsfreunde,
in der WAMS von heute wird unter der dicken Überschrift "Zerstören auch Sie das Land, Herr Lauterbach" ein Interview abgedruckt:

WAMS: Herr Lauterbach, sind Sie privilegiert?
Karl Lauterbach: Absolut. Jetzt bin ich privilegiert, ich war es aber nicht immer.
Warum ruinieren Sie das Land? Lauterbach: Ich sage nicht, dass jeder
Privilegierte das Land ruiniert, sondern dass die Privilegierten es tun - aber nicht alle. Privilegierte sollten den Ruin des Landes verhindern, betreiben ihn aber oft. WAMS: Durch einen bewussten Willensakt? Glauben Sie das ernsthaft? Lauterbach: Es gibt viele Privilegierte, die zur Verteidigung von Privilegien bewusst den Ruin des Landes in Kauf nehmen. Andere tun dies unbewusst. Das eine ist oft so schlimm wie das andere.
WAMS: Sie schreiben in Ihrem Buch, dass Eltern, die ihren Kindern eine gute Ausbildung wünschen, bewusst andere Kinder ausgrenzen, um Konkurrenten fernzuhalten. Ein harter Vorwurf. Haben Sie Belege dafür?
Lauterbach: Nehmen Sie als Beispiel Beamtenkinder. Ihre Eltern sind privilegiert, die Kinder bekommen Zugang zum Gymnasium heute fast unabhängig von der Begabung. Ohne Zweifel sind viele Beamtenkinder begabt. Aber längst nicht so viele, wie mehr oder weniger automatisch Gymnasium und Studium erreichen. Arbeiterkinder schaffen das bei gleicher Begabung nicht. Warum nicht? Wenn Arbeiterkinder ihre Talente voll entwickeln könnten, gäbe es mehr Konkurrenz für Beamtenkinder. 
WAMS: Vielleicht ist das im Ergebnis so. Aber daraus können Sie doch nicht auf Vorsatz der Beamten schließen. Lauterbach: Wenn Beamte über Reformen bestimmen müssen, die den Zugang zum Gymnasium vereinfachen, denken sie natürlich darüber nach, was das für ihre Kinder bedeutet. Für sie ist wenig Verbesserungspotenzial erkennbar. Eltern, deren Kinder schon das Gymnasium besuchen, sehen in der Gemeinschaftsschule, die alle Kinder fördern, eher eine Bedrohung. Dieses Denken bestimmt das Klima. WAMS: Aber doch nicht aus Konkurrenzgründen, sondern weil Eltern ein Absinken der Lehrqualität fürchten - ein entscheidender Unterschied. Lauterbach: Aus der Perspektive der Privilegierten bietet breitere Öffnung keine Aussicht auf Verbesserung der eigenen Lage. Man denkt nicht über die gesamte Gesellschaft nach. WAMS: Ist es denn nicht legitim, zuerst an das Wohl der Kinder zu denken? Lauterbach: Ja und nein. Beamte, die jetzt beispielsweise an der Bildungsreform mitarbeiten, betreiben eine Bildungsreform, die für ihre Kinder optimal ist, aber nicht für die Gesellschaft als Ganzes. WAMS: Was genau sagen Sie? Dass diese Privilegierten die Ausgrenzung der anderen vorsätzlich anstreben oder sie billigend in Kauf nehmen? Lauterbach: Im Bildungssystem nimmt man es überwiegend billigend in Kauf. Im Gesundheitssystem kann man in vielen Fällen von Vorsatz sprechen. WAMS: Ihr Buch heißt "Der Zweiklassenstaat - Wie die Privilegierten Deutschland ruinieren" Damit heben Sie eindeutig auf Vorsatz ab. Lauterbach: Sie müssen den zweiten Satz anders lesen. Ich beschreibe eine Handlung. Das Land wird ruiniert. Damit unterstelle ich nicht immer Vorsatz. Doch selbst wenn man etwas billigend in Kauf nimmt, ist das bei einer gravierenden Ungerechtigkeit kein Kavaliersdelikt.
WAMS: Sie gehen von einem Negativsummenspiel aus: Was der eine gewinnt, muss der andere verlieren. Lauterbach: Aus Sicht der Privilegierten ist es das ja auch. Es ist einfach nicht zu erwarten, dass Kinder von Akademikern weiter automatisch in wichtige Positionen der Gesellschaft vorrücken könnten, wenn es mehr Wettbewerb gäbe.
WAMS: Sind Sie Utilitarist? Sollte eine Gesellschaft die Summe der Nutzen ihrer Mitglieder optimieren, auch wenn Leute, denen es heute gut geht, sich dabei verschlechtern.? Lauterbach: Nein, so denke ich nicht. Die Perspektive des Utilitarismus ist mir bestens bekannt. Die lehne ich aus philosophischen Gründen ab. Ich denke nicht, dass Eltern darüber nachdenken müssen, was ist am besten für die Gesellschaft. Das halte ich für falsch. Aber der Staat ist in einer ganz anderen Situation. Übrigens sollte auch er nicht utilitaristisch handeln. Ihm verlange ich Handeln im Sinne von Kant ab, nämlich dass bei Bildung und Gesundheit absolute Chancengleichheit besteht. Meine Position ist am besten beschrieben mit der Gerechtigkeitstheorie von John Rawls: gleicher Zugang zu Bildungs- und Gesundheitschancen. Gleicher Zugang zu gesellschaftlichen Positionen von Relevanz, Leistung trumpft Herkunft, und weit ausgedehnte Freiheitsrechte. Ich würde niemals eine utilitaristische Position vertreten, wonach die Freiheitsrechte des Einzelnen beschränkt werden dürfen, um den Nutzen der Gesellschaft zu maximieren.
WAMS: Warum sind Bildung und Gesundheit in diesem Konzept so wichtig?
Lauterbach: John Rawls spricht von den sogenannten Grundgütern. Sie entscheiden darüber, ob man zu allen anderen Positionen und auch zur Verwirklichung der eigenen Lebenspläne die Voraussetzung besitzt. Diese Grundgüter müssen besonders geschützt werden.
WAMS: Warum sind Sie für die Abschaffung der privaten Krankenversicherung, wenn Sie die Gesellschaft nicht nach unten nivellieren wollen? Lauterbach: Ich bin für hohe Qualität für alle, ich lehne Gleichmacherei durch Drücken nach unten ab. Das wäre unethisch. Man kann nicht einfach sagen: Lieber gleich und schlecht als ungleich und gut. Es geht nur darum, jedem Kranken die beste Behandlung zu sichern. Davon sind wir heute weit entfernt. Es herrschen gewaltige Unterschiede in der Behandlungsqualität. Wie in jedem anderen Beruf gibt es auch bei den Ärzten gute und schlechte. Viel zu oft landen die ärmeren Leute heute bei den schlechteren Ärzten, während die Privilegierten sich die guten leisten können. WAMS: Warum aber sollte es dem Einzelnen nicht möglich sein, zusätzlich zum gesetzlichen Standard privat Leistungen hinzuzukaufen?
Lauterbach: Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, wenn das medizinisch Notwendige von guten Ärzten für alle geboten wird. Das ist aber bei vielen Krankheiten, zum Beispiel bei Krebskrankheiten, überhaupt nicht der Fall.
WAMS: Dann sind Sie nicht per se gegen die private Krankenversicherung. Sie gestehen jedem zu, privat Zusatzleistungen zu kaufen und sich gegen dieses Risiko auch extra zu versichern?
Lauterbach: Ja. Ich bin nur gegen die zwei Preislisten. Die eine Liste gilt für gesetzlich Versicherte, die andere für private. Die eine zahlt wesentlich schlechter als die andere, und die Ärzte handeln nach diesem Anreizsystem. Dadurch entsteht eine Zweiklassengesellschaft. Als überzeugter Marktwirtschaftler bin ich für Wettbewerb im Gesundheitswesen - aber auf Basis einheitlicher Preislisten. Sonst werden Privatversicherte bevorzugt. WAMS: Kürzlich hat Andrea Nahles im Interview mit dieser Zeitung "Kapitalist" als Schimpfwort bezeichnet. Wie sehen Sie das? Lauterbach: Ein kapitalistisches System ist nicht per se gut oder schlecht. Die Rahmenbedingungen entscheiden das Ergebnis. Wenn es genug Wettbewerb gibt, Chancengleichheit in der Schule, ein gutes Bildungssystem, ein faires Gesundheitssystem, dann kann Kapitalismus sehr verantwortlich funktionieren. Es gibt auch sehr ungerechte sozialistische Gesellschaften. WAMS: Wie hängen Kapitalismus und Demokratie zusammen? Lauterbach: Ein demokratisches System ist automatisch ein kapitalistisches. Der Wunsch nach Eigentum, der sich im Kapitalismus ausdrückt, ist unverzichtbar für die Demokratie. Weil man den Wunsch nach Eigentum nicht verneinen kann, ohne damit zwangsläufig die Demokratie zu verneinen.

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze Ritual "Rein in die Kartoffeln - raus aus die Kartoffeln" an meinen scherzhaften Ausspruch, nämlich: ich trinke nur bei zwei Gelegenheiten - immer, wenn es regnet und immer, wenn es nicht regnet.

*"Glücklich ist der Mensch, der über sich selbst lachen kann. Er wird immer etwas haben, was ihn belustigt"   * (Habib Burgiba)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hutschi,

Du kanst es nehmen wie Du willst, es stimmt oder gelinde gesagt stinkt so manches bei uns im Land!

Wir haben nicht nur eine 2 Klassen Medizin sondern eine 3 Klassen Rechtssystem. Wie ich darauf komme? 

Bescheide werden von Ämtern ausgestellt die eigentlich nicht rechtskonform sind und die Leute die es betrifft können so gut wie nichts unternehmen weil das Geld für einen guten Rechtsanwalt fehlt! Das ist wie mit den Ärzten!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

es ist doch erstaunlich, wir diskutieren hier im Forum, was an Diagnosen und Therapien zu verbessern ist und da wird nicht einmal die einfachste Hygenie eingehalten. Der alte Robert Koch würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, wenn er das wüsste.

Hier ist der vollständige Bericht aus Spiegel Online zu finden: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...541329,00.html 

Zitat:"
Krank durchs Krankenhaus: Jährlich gibt es rund 800.000 vermeidbare Infektionen in Kliniken, erklärt die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Krankenhaushygiene. 20.000 Menschen sterben jedes Jahr infolge mangelnder Hygiene. Dabei wäre das Problem einfach zu lösen: durch häufigeres Händewaschen.
...

Die Belegschaften würden sich etwa nur zehn Mal pro Tag die Hände desinfizieren, kritisierte DGKH-Vorstandsmitglied Walter Popp. Mindestens dreißig Mal pro Tag wären jedoch notwendig. Auch die Handschuhe müssten kontinuierlich gewechselt werden, forderte er. Damit könnten Infektionen vermieden werden."
Zitat Ende

Es gibt noch viel zu tun.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,



> es ist doch erstaunlich, wir diskutieren hier im Forum, was an Diagnosen und Therapien zu verbessern ist und da wird nicht einmal die einfachste Hygenie eingehalten. Der alte Robert Koch würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, wenn er das wüsste.


Alle Ehre dem Prof. Robert Koch aber Du hast Ihn mit Ignaz Semmelweis verwechselt, Er führte das Hände waschen in den Krankenhäuser österreichs ein und dann ging es rund um die Welt!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut,

du hast Recht.Auf Robert Koch bin irgendwie gekommen, weil er was mit Bakterien zu tun hat. 

Zitat aus Wikipedia: Robert Koch ist der Begründer der modernen Bakteriologie und Klinischen Infektiologie, sowie zum Teil auch der Tropenmedizin. Er gehörte zu den Wegbereitern des sich viel später entwickelnden Sachgebietes die Immunologie, die vor allem durch seine Schüler Paul Ehrlich (Chemotherapie) und Emil Adolf von Behring (Serumtherapie) begründet wurde.

Antibakterielle und antiviruelle Grüße
Wolfgang

----------

